# Sujihiki options - thoughts on Moritaka and some others?



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thinking of spending up to about $200 on a 270mm suji to just finish up the set so that I can get over the obsession!

Talked to Paul at PF a bit about it and he likes the Moritaka (Aogami Blue #2) as a very good blade at a very reasonable price for what you get. His comments were (summarized):

- cool looking (if you like the kurouchi look, which I think it's neat and very different than the "pretty" knives)

- truly handmade

- currently very well priced at about $175 CAD + tax + shipping = ~$207

- crazy sharp and easy to get sharp and keep sharp

- Carbon isn't hard to maintain - just common sense - but does require some care and attention

- can be a bit susceptible to chipping but careful usage takes care of that and if it happens, you just slowly grind it out over time

- his customers love the Moritaka

- the comments on the fora (forums?) about them tend to be people expecting perfection, but a knife like this, by its nature, isn't perfect so you have to temper your expectations

Other options that I looked at were the Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef:

- about the same price for the Wa handle...western handle is about $20 more. Seems like a good knife overall. Nothing amazing and possibly better options for the same price...?

Hattori FH-13C - cocobolo handle on the forum knife

- whether the black micarta, cocobolo, or ebony handle, they're all $235 from JCK so shipping and duty aren't really issues...so many good reviews of them and I don't have to worry about the Carbon issues that I'm already not great at dealing with (sometimes, a couple of drops of water or a piece of food might be on my knife because I'm working in a hurry and don't want to be washing and wiping down a blade)

- blade is one of the thinnest I've seen at 2mm, which seems like a nice feature in a suji

- it's just so pretty! http://japanesechefsknife.com/SPECIALS.html#FH SP

Open to other options in that same price range...? Should I be looking at the Konosuke or the like?

Mostly, it'll be used for roast meats and poultry and other "slicing" duties.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

I am thinking the lack of replies may be due to the fact that it would seem the odds are favoring your getting the Hattori as it sounds like you prefer that one.

From looks and reviews I can't seem to find an argument against it, but there are many other choices in the price range.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Usually I'm all over the knife threads, just been super busy.  The Moritakas are terrific knives.  I can't imagine you regretting the purchase (I have some myself).  Of course the Konsukes are also great.  As Lenny says, there's a ton of great knives in that price range; it comes down to preference.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys - the blush was because I made a decision and it's en route. Very excited.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

So.. spill! Moritaka? Hattori?....


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

FH...I went for ease of care and looks and overall good reviews. Cocobolo handle. Slice for show.

I may get a Moritaka gyuto down the road...just to have something different that can get sickly sharp.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Holy molars! The Japanese really know how to ship...it showed up this morning after I ordered it on Monday afternoon (just before 5pm which is early Tuesday in Japan)! I'm a big fan of EMS.

It's pretty...pics later.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

I like it a lot. It's light and feels solid and it's beautiful and and and!!!

I love the handle, too. It's gorgeous. Higher profile than I expected, but I think I like it more for that.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Deputy said:


> Holy molars! The Japanese really know how to ship...it showed up this morning after I ordered it on Monday afternoon (just before 5pm which is early Tuesday in Japan)! I'm a big fan of EMS.
> 
> It's pretty...pics later.


OMG that's crazy fast shipping!

They do look nice, but I agree with your thoughts on the height of the blade as it does look taller in your pic than the ones on JCK.

It is a suji right?


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely a suji...the blade height looks larger proportionately there than it actually is because the angle makes the blade look shorter than it is. I love how light it is. I can't wait to hack up a big hunk of meat.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

I am far from  a pro photographer, but I have found if you want to get more accurate pics far as profile etc you have to limit the angle and shoot as straight on as possible.

How to get the flash or lighting how you want it is a totally other story I still can not seem to figure out 

Oh and got to love "hack up" and how it relates to a $200+ knife LOL


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, my kitchen lights just have crappy angles to the counter (seriously, the counter's always dark when I'm chopping). I end up having to stand off to the side just to get light when taking a pic.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

From what I am told lighting is pretty much everything.


----------

